# Savory Stilton Custard Shortbread



## Mai (Sep 9, 2002)

Savory Stilton Custard Shortbread 

1-11 ounce box of piecrust mix
1 teaspoon dried thyme
2 tablespoons butter
1 small onion, diced
2 large cloves garlic, minced
One and one-half tablespoons dried chives (or parsley)
One-half cup white wine
1 cup canned chicken stock
Three-quarters cup heavy cream
6 ounces Stilton, crumbled
One-quarter teaspoon salt and dash of pepper
One to one and one-half tablespoons good quality horseradish
2 egg yolks and 4 egg whites, beaten
32-36 whole walnuts, toasted

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Empty piecrust mix in a medium bowl. Add thyme and toss with a fork. Add water according to manufacturer’s directions. Pat into a 6” x 8” rectangle. Roll onto a lightly floured surface into a 12” x 18” rectangle. Lightly spray a 9” x 13” baking pan with vegetable spray. Gently fold rectangle in half and transfer this to the baking pan. Press the dough into the pan, beginning at the bottom and working up the sides and corners. The crust should extend about one and one-half inches up the pan sides. Evenly trim these edges. Lightly pierce the crust all over with a fork, making sure you don’t pierce through the crust completely. Bake for 22-25 minutes, or until lightly browned.
2. Meanwhile, in a medium frying pan, melt the butter and cook the onion and garlic until they’re soft and golden, about 4 minutes. Stir in chives and white wine. Cook for 3 minutes. Add stock and heavy cream. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, and simmer for 6-7 more minutes. Remove from heat.
3. While the sauce is hot, whisk in the crumbled Stilton until melted. Add salt, pepper, and horseradish to taste. Whisk hot sauce slowly into beaten eggs. Pour this over the partially baked crust. Bake as additional 20-25 minutes, or until filling has puffed up and is golden brown. Cool completely before cutting into one-inch diagonal pieces. Top each with a walnut. Makes approximately 32-36 diamonds.

Note: Good quality horseradish with a nice bite is available in your supermarket’s refrigerated section. This recipe can be made ahead for party fare and served at room temperature or warm. Just remove from the refrigerator one-hour before serving or reheat in a 325 degree F oven for about 15 minutes


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2002)

My husband's gonna kiss me for this recipe!!   :p


----------

